# Pick a Letter That Has your Favorite Composers by Surname



## MusicIsCoolIGuess (Aug 4, 2016)

Example: If your favorite composers are Beethoven, Brahms, and Bach, then pick B.  If the majority of your favorite composers have names that start with S, then pick S.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

B

Bach
Beethoven
Brahms
Bartok

with S close behind

Schubert
Schumann
Sibelius
Stravinsky
Shostakovich


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> B
> 
> Bach
> Beethoven
> ...


What about the Schuman with just 1 n.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

S: Schubert, Schoenberg, Stravinsky, Schumann, Sibelius, Sciarrino, Scriabin. Also Satie, Shostakovich, Saariaho, etc.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> What about the Schuman with just 1 n.


What about him? 

I just listed the composers that contribute to my picking the letter as favorite.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> What about him?
> 
> I just listed the composers that contribute to my picking the letter as favorite.


Thought you might like Schuman as well.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I think it's going to be a BS battle in this poll.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Thought you might like Schuman as well.


Not as much as the double n one


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

The letter that has the most is S: (as chronological as possible)

Satie
Stravinsky
Schoenberg
Scriabin
Schostakovich
Sibelius
Schnittke
Stockhausen

Though three of my absolute favorite composers are the letters:
X (Xenakis)
K (Kagel)
K (Korndorf)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I think it's going to be a BS battle in this poll.


 Chronochromie, brought up other S names that I had overlooked. Though I have not voted yet.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I think it's going to be a BS battle in this poll.


Right on. After "B", it's clearly an "S" world.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I think it's going to be a BS battle in this poll.


I couldn't help reading that as a BullS*** battle :lol:


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I think S gets my vote here. I mean sure, B has Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, Bartók, Britten, Barber, Berlioz... Ok, that list looks really tempting, but really, look at what S has to offer:

Sibelius, Shostakovich, Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Schubert, Schumann, Scriabin, to name the most important to me. All seven at the absolute center of what I listen to; from the B's that I listed, only the first four fit that category.

M has Mozart and Mahler, I could certainly live with just those two happily ever after. But I'll go with S.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mozart/ Meyerbeer/ Massenet to name a few .
Verdi / Bellini/ Donizetti / Puccini as the most important in life .


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

B, H, M - the magic three letters.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Janspe said:


> I think S gets my vote here. I mean sure, B has Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, Bartók, Britten, Barber, *Berlioz*... Ok, that list looks really tempting, but really, look at what S has to offer:
> 
> Sibelius, Shostakovich, Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Schubert, Schumann, Scriabin, to name the most important to me. All seven at the absolute center of what I listen to; from the B's that I listed, only the first four fit that category.
> 
> M has Mozart and Mahler, I could certainly live with just those two happily ever after. But I'll go with S.


Damn, I forgot Berlioz! Not that it matters as the B already won for me.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Bach, Beethoven, Brahms are totally sufficient for me to make my choice without mentioning names like Berlioz, Bruckner, Bartok, Bizet, Boccherini, Bellini, Bruch, Barber, Britten etc.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I did not consider opera composers, so my letter is M for Mahler and Mendelssohn. Alas Beethoven is left out. 

I think there are a lot more B composers people are having majorities of, else M would be bigger for Mozart, no?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Bax, Bantock, Bliss, Bizet, Borodin, Busoni

MacMillan, Martinu, Milhaud, Mussorgsky, Monteverdi

Smetana, Suk, Sullivan, Scarlatti, Saint-Saens

And how about 'R'
Rachmaninoff, Ravel, Respighi, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rossini, Rubbra, Roussel


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Picking my three faves for letters:
1. Bach (JS), Bax, Brahms
2. Schubert, Shostakovich, Sibelius
3. Mahler, Mendelssohn, Mozart


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Teehee! You can guess who _I _am.  

P is definitely in the running though...


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Of course, B would be my first pick - Bach, Buxtehude, Bruhns, Brunckhorst etc. are all in there!
But then, I chose F (For the Forquerays and Fischer) to even it out a bit


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Highly tempted to pick B, but in the end M won (due to one composer)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

M.

For G.M. and J.M. and M.M. and S.M. (and sometimes the other S.M. and W.A.M.)


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Cool thread.

G for me (Glazunov, Gliere, Glinka).
M (Myaskovsky, Mahler).
T (Pyotr Tchaikovsky, Boris Tchaikovsky).


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Teehee! You can guess who _I _am.
> 
> P is definitely in the running though...


G, I wonder....


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Debussy 
Dvorak 
Delius


----------

